# Saturday Triple Bypass



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a Saturday Triple Bypass entry available if anyone is interested. PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## weedsosnake (Jun 5, 2013)

*Want your ticket!*



frntrngcactus said:


> I have a Saturday Triple Bypass entry available if anyone is interested. PM me and we can work out the details.


I am new to this site....don't know how to PM you! How can I reach you? Thanks!


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

When you are looking at threads look up in the right hand corner and there is a link for private messages, click on it and go from there. I still have one available from my buddy if you are still interested.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey frntrngcactus,

Thanks again. Everything went great. Glad I rode Sat. and not Sun. The weather was nice until getting to Vail Pass. It was sunny and 68 degrees on top of Loveland when I went over. Most on Sunday had a much different experience.


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> Hey frntrngcactus,
> 
> Thanks again. Everything went great. Glad I rode Sat. and not Sun. The weather was nice until getting to Vail Pass. It was sunny and 68 degrees on top of Loveland when I went over. Most on Sunday had a much different experience.


I rode Sunday and it wasn't bad until the top of Squaw/Juniper. It started raining at the lake and basically rained until the last 2-3 miles. The fog was pretty thick though on the descent to the finish. Vail and Loveland were very nice actually.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad you made it most of the way before the bad weather hit you. I'm guessing you were over Loveland well before noon. Before the hail and cold rain happened. They had the hot bus on top of Loveland. The skies opened up on the lunch zone with some pretty good rain. The aid station turned into a heater tent with I think 4 or 5 heaters running. Some riders were in there with new age thermal blankets on trying to get the body temp up. The food truck next to the aid station struggled to keep enough coffee brewing. It was selling fast. It was intermittent rain until a couple of miles into going up Squaw and then it rained the whole way to the top.

Timing is everything.


----------

